

Amazon launches shopping via Twitter - atmosx
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-27289401

======
FBT
I... guess this is the obvious next step. All we need now is "one click
purchasing" for twitter, where you can just send a single tweet, and then lie
back and have the product delivered straight to your doorstep. That's the next
step from here, and I'm sure Amazon is working on it.

